# Audi A6 by Caractere



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Caractere Automobile has released the first photographs of their accessories program for the new Audi A6 sedan. The program includes an aggressive grille replacement, rear wing, front lower integrated spoiler and rear lower integrated spoiler with opening for dual exhausts. 
At first look, the Caractere design is clean and factory looking, though decidedly more aggressive. 
Parts include: 
CA AU 510 130 - Front Grill
CA AU 510 140 - Rear Trunk Wing
CA AU 510 115 AB - Front Spoiler
CA AU 510 125 25 - Lower Rear Spoiler


----------



## sieben (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere ([email protected])*

pretty mean looking... grille decidedly better... clean....how about those wheels, which ones are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere (silver30v)*

I'm not sure... there's no realy great angle on them in the photos that were released.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere ([email protected])*

super clean...looks like OEM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Getta 1.8T (Oct 4, 2003)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere (rexxmann)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TooLow2.0T (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere (A4Jetta)*

More pics? 
Edit: found some...
















I like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by TooLow1.8T at 10:52 PM 3-26-2005_


----------



## A2A2PQK (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Audi A6 by Caractere (TooLow1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2 thumbs up!!!
the new A6 is sexy! I spotted a one in champagne colour.. doesn't look all that great in champagne colour.. but whatever still a nice car hehe!
and indeed the Caractere kit looks OEM! Clean!!


_Modified by A2A2PQK at 12:03 AM 4/6/2005_


----------

